# D-Link not connecting to PPPoE



## aaruni (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Guys,
              I have a D-Link DIR-615 and from today evening, it doesn't connect to Internet through the cable modem. Need help.

Help needed!!! ( note that the modem works completely fine)


----------



## aaruni (Aug 26, 2012)

guys? help please......


----------



## akhilthgreat (Aug 26, 2012)

Try checking the modem configuration by visiting the URL *192.168.1.1 .


----------



## aaruni (Aug 26, 2012)

already tried that a million times....
I have also tried the following:
restarting both the devices
resetting the router through the reset switch and then configuring it with the provided CD, re-configuring it through the web interface
changing the PPPoE user name and password.....


----------



## akhilthgreat (Aug 28, 2012)

Try calling the BSNL Broadband Customer-care or going in the BSNL Office and lodging a complaint. They will check what's wrong


----------



## aaruni (Aug 29, 2012)

from where did BSNL come?
I am using You Broadband (www.youbroadband.co.in). I have been calling up and complaining everyday since 25th August.....


----------



## akhilthgreat (Sep 4, 2012)

Bad Customer Care


----------



## aaruni (Sep 12, 2012)

Finally, the service guy came. He did things like rebooting the router etc. Then he called up You Broadband and told that internet is not connecting because the account validity has expired. But I have been facing this issue from 5 days before the expiry date...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 13, 2012)

^Now it seems that you've to RENEW/RECHARGE your account for connection to the net again.Though Hardware issues if present has to be sorted out;and according to your info the D-Link DIR-615 is quite O.K.
You have to look out for yourself,whether the BroadBand net connection has resumed to it normal position once again or not after RENEWAL/RECHARGE of your account with You Broadband.



aaruni said:


> But I have been facing this issue from 5 days before the expiry date...


Sometimes it happens with any ISP(particularly the private ones) who disrupt services to remind the customer,that his/her recharging of account is nearly at its end and the time of recharging/renewing is drawing near(PRE-PAID cases).In case if you had any POST-PAID account,such problems do rarely occur except for any Technical Glitch or Technical/Administration/Political issues from the ISP itself.


----------

